# My small nat is dead, she just doesn't know it



## tubarao (Nov 30, 2006)

I had to moove my caribas to a a tank where I have a shoal of young nat's. This poor one took a hell of a bite and she continues to swim, and eat, and fight for her place...let me try to post some pixs


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Thats a nasty bite! Put her in a hospital tank if you havent already?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

wow that is some bit....what tank size you got them in? and how many piranha.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

She's no where near dead, ive seen piranhas with worse bites,

give her time to heal, id say put the piranha in a seperate tank for the time being, or divide the tank and give her a section for herself where no one can attack her.

Itll heal up quick, doesnt look like the bite took out any organs so u should be good.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Get a divider in there QUICK to sperate her from all the others, or get another tank and fill it with water from the tank the fish is currently in and put her in it add some leafix to aid in healing aswell (tank needs proper filtration and a working heater also.)

*I meant Melafix, add some melafix in small doses, P's are sensative so cut dosages back to half or 30% even.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

hey man yeah about 6 months ago i had a red take a bite in that same spot.... he was fine Good luck man


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

If I were you, I'd separate that fish and start medicating. It should heal up easily.

_*Topic Moved to Disease, Parasite, and Injury Forum*_


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

taylorhedrich said:


> If I were you, I'd separate that fish and start medicating. It should heal up easily.
> 
> _*Topic Moved to Disease, Parasite, and Injury Forum*_


wow that looks nasty,and i am worried about mine that scatched his head between his eyes haha good luck ,and please keep us updated


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> *She's no where near dead*, ive seen piranhas with worse bites,
> 
> give her time to heal, id say put the piranha in a seperate tank for the time being, or divide the tank and give her a section for herself where no one can attack her.
> 
> Itll heal up quick, doesnt look like the bite took out any organs so u should be good.


Are you sure? I'm curious myself, because didnt that bite go through or right next to the intestinal tract and also take out the anus? I can't see it living too much longer. I could be wrong...


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

They are amazing heelers I would put her in a hospital tank and add salt. and hope for the best.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Are you sure? I'm curious myself, because didnt that bite go through or right next to the intestinal tract and also take out the anus? I can't see it living too much longer. I could be wrong...


i was thinking that. fish, birds ,and reptiles have cloacas. a cloaca is a cavity into which the intestinal, genital, and urinary tracts open. so the bite in that picture could be a fatal injury. sorry for being technical i used to belong to the chicago Herpetological Society i was a snake breeder pythons and boas. the lincoln park zoo has my reticulated python 18ft. i no longer am involved since my daughter was born i have given up large constrictor type pets


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Holy shippy her ass is missing


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I think leasure had the red with the guts hanging out and overtime got sucked back in and healed over so with proper care it should be fine. good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

It looks pretty fatal to me as mentioned earlier its in the anal area but then these fish have been known to pull through some serious damage.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I had the red with all the guts hanging out. The guts sucked back in and healed over in 8 days or so.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> I had the red with all the guts hanging out. The guts sucked back in and healed over in 8 days or so.


oh yea it was you


----------

